# Juxtapose



## SeaBreeze (Sep 28, 2015)

I have never used this word, but I'm hearing it all the time on TV news, etc.  Juxtapose means to place side by side for comparison or contrast.

Do you ever use the word juxtapose, often?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2015)

No, I never use it. Just suppose I did use juxtapose, my tongue would get tangled I think.  Well now I will be looking for the opportunity.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm fairly certain I've used it somewhere or other, but I always thought it also implied that one was actively changing positions. As in, juxtaposing that piece of art with another ...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2015)

Also that, Phil.
*juxtapose*. CloseStyle: MLA APA Chicago. verb jux·ta·pose \ˈjək-stə-ˌpōz\ : to place (different things) together in order to create an interesting effect or to show how they are the same or different. jux·ta·posedjux·ta·pos·ing.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 28, 2015)

I don't use it either. I am going to create an opportunity when I start teaching next week. Snicker.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 28, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Also that, Phil.
> *juxtapose*. CloseStyle: MLA APA Chicago. verb jux·ta·pose \ˈjək-stə-ˌpōz\ : to place (different things) together in order to create an interesting effect or to show how they are the same or different. jux·ta·posedjux·ta·pos·ing.



Ah, thank you. I was too lazy to check but I thought it involved some kind of movement.


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 28, 2015)

NO, never heard of that word.
And I am not bovvered if I never hear it again!:apthy:


----------



## Falcon (Sep 28, 2015)

Just suppose I wanted to use that word, I wouldn't know how to use it.   layful:


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 28, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Just suppose I wanted to use that word, I wouldn't know how to use it.   layful:



Well, what if you were to juxtapose yourself with someone who did?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 28, 2015)

Stand by me Falcon!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 29, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Stand by me Falcon!



If he did it would be juxtapose ...


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 29, 2015)

Exactly!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2015)

I use the word Juxtapose quite often and it's a word that's always been in fairly common usage  here or at least in my world.. 


Here are some examples of Juxtaposition.. 


http://examples.yourdictionary.com/juxtaposition-examples.html


----------



## Pookie (Oct 6, 2015)

I think I used that word once in an essay in college and my prof said it was inappropriate. He was a history prof. My Mom was an English teacher.

Pookie 1, history prof 0. Ooops.


----------



## imp (Oct 6, 2015)

I thought it meant "twisted-around".   imp


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 16, 2015)

It got used every once in a while in legal stuff.


----------

